# help with this intense weed



## Bmwe24 (11 mo ago)

I found this growing the other day in my front yard. The root system is intense, its gotta be rhizomes but reminded my of my horsetail problem in the back. See pics below:


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Isn't that a fern?


----------



## Murf300 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kind of looks like a fern to me also. But I think they grow in shaded, wet areas.


----------



## Bmwe24 (11 mo ago)

are ferns that invasive? the root system is extremely intense and deep. I just pulled this again today


----------

